# Recomendation's for Austin area for Spring Break



## LUVJAMAICA (Jan 7, 2017)

We live 1 hour south of Austin was looking on going somewhere for camping. Heard Inks Lake is full. Sommerville? Tips appreciated:brew:.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

The private RV Parks around Austin don't offer much. They are just RV Parks. There is McKinney Falls SP, Bastrop SP and Buescher SP that are close by Austin. Bastrop is the only one that has full hookups that I know of. Sommerville is a way's from Austin. The Hill Country (Fredericksburg, Kerrville, etc.) is loaded with good places. Just kind of depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

Try some of the LCRA parks on Lake Travis, Muleshoe Bend and Shaffer bend are my favorites, but they are primative. Also, Lake Bastrop is a good spot if you need water and electric.


----------

